# Back to the Future Score Analysis | Jigowatts (YouTube)



## Markrs (Nov 16, 2020)

Great YouTube video on the composing of the back to the future soundtrack


----------



## Fox (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm watching this now because I bought the score. I must say, I never liked this movie, and it doesn't really speak to me now. To each their own! 

Glad you posted this video, though. It helps me understand what was going on behind the scenes.


----------



## antanasb (Jan 6, 2021)

I love the movies and I love the score!

Does anyone havea good linkfor full score?


----------



## Fox (Jan 6, 2021)

antanasb said:


> I love the movies and I love the score!
> 
> Does anyone havea good linkfor full score?











Back To The Future (1985)







omnimusicpublishing.com


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Jan 6, 2021)

Ouch. Performance of the main theme @4:14 just hurts.


----------



## antanasb (Jan 6, 2021)

Fox said:


> Back To The Future (1985)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Available in North America only...


----------



## chrissiddall (Jan 7, 2021)

antanasb said:


> Available in North America only...


If you know someone in NA you could ask them to forward on to you? That's what I did with Wizard of Oz and Total Recall, since work colleagues at the time were regularly going between our US and UK offices, they just put them in their luggage and hand delivered them!


----------



## antanasb (Jan 7, 2021)

chrissiddall said:


> If you know someone in NA you could ask them to forward on to you? That's what I did with Wizard of Oz and Total Recall, since work colleagues at the time were regularly going between our US and UK offices, they just put them in their luggage and hand delivered them!



I will see if can derive such a cunning plan...


----------



## chrissiddall (Jan 8, 2021)

antanasb said:


> I will see if can derive such a cunning plan...


Good luck Baldrick!


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 8, 2021)

Which moron had the idea to underscore the narration with some unrelated music? Makes the whole video unwatchable for me.
You see a score, and underneath it there's some stupid track going on.
Nevertheless, thanks for posting, @Markrs


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 8, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> Which moron had the idea to underscore the narration with some unrelated music? Makes the whole video unwatchable for me.
> You see a score, and underneath it there's some stupid track going on.
> Nevertheless, thanks for posting, @Markrs


Yeah, the 80s porno music playing under the audio examples is silly-ly distracting...

Otherwise a very nice video I LOVE that score and the movie....


----------



## antanasb (Jan 8, 2021)

On another Silvestri note — anyone know where to get Predator score?


----------

